# Male to Female Ratio for Cherry Shrimp Breeding?



## C1int

Hi, I have not had any luck finding any information regarding how many female cherry shrimp I should have with a male, so I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me on what the best male/female ratio is for breeding cherry shrimp.


----------



## trevorhoang

i dun think anyone can really answer that question. i got 20 cherries total, mix of male and female and they started to breed like nuts in a month. 

hope that helps.


----------



## Pamelajo

I have never heard of a ratio of males to females shrimp like you do for fish etc. Like Trevor I started with a bunch of them.


----------



## Tn23

Cherries will almost reproduce regardless as long as you have 1 male and a bunch of females, usually breeders or stores will not have the time to pick out males/females for you unless you find someone really patient  good luck!


----------



## Homahfan

Agree with above... I have not heard of an optimum ratio for shrimp. I honestly don't think it matters, as I think fertilization only happens after a molt, and at othertimes they pretty much leave each other alone. As long as you have at least one of each, you should be good!


----------



## iluvfsh

I had 6 for over 8 months, and they never reproduced........


----------



## plantedinvertz

They should be reproducing if they have plants and the water paremeters are ideal


----------



## Pamelajo

Do you have both sexes? 
When I first started keeping them I went for quite with no success of ever see. Then I switched to sponge filters starting finally seeing some, but found that the more plants in the tank the more little ones I have. I kept green in one tank and red in another, everything was identical. Except the red tank only had an Anubis and was seeing very few little ones, even and the older ones were dying off from age. The green tank was booming, which had more plants. Nothing fancy some crypts, guppy grass. Any way Added plants to the cherry tank and now once a month I am taking a few to the lfs. Hope this helps.


----------



## MadgicBug

Chances are you probably have all females. The LFS rarely, rarely have males as they are much paler than the females AND they don't want people breeding them.

Even under not very good conditions, they still breed.


----------

